# need the best possible PC for 60,000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

i need a configuration for rs60,000/-. it should include everything except the mouse & speakers. i.e i want monitor, keyboard, cabinet, PSU, HDD, RAM, M/B, Processor, GFX card & DVD-RW. my main purpose is 3D work(running max & maya, specially for rendering) with some gaming on the side. so i do not want a quadro card.a high end geforce or radeon is preferred.i am not biased towards intel or AMD so i would like to see both options.this PC need not be highly future proof but should have adequate upgrade possibility.i am not going to overclock anything.please provide both intel & AMD configs for comparison. thank you.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2010)

Here goes your config:

Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.4k
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 6k
RAM: 2 X 2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 5.1k
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.4k
Monitor: BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Cabinet: Zebronics Reaper @ 1.7k or NXT Gama @ 2k
PSU: Cooler Master GX-650W @ 5.5k
Gfx card: Palit HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.5k
Keyboard & Mouse: At your choice @ 1.2k
Optical Drive: LG 22X SATA DVD Writer @ 1k

Total is around 56.6k. You can go for some good 120mm Cooler master fans at 1k.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 10.2k
MSI 890FXA-GD70 (AMD 890FX) @ 10k
Corsair XMS3 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 6.2k
MSI HD5850 @ 15.5k / MSI HD5770 @ 9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.8k
Cabinet - Ur Choice
 WD Cavier Green 640GB @ 2.8k
AOC 20" @ 6.3k / BenQ G2220 @ 7.8k
Any DVD-RW @ 1.3k


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

can you please suggest nvidia gfx cards also?i've had problems with ATI when it came to 3d work(personal experience, nvidia geforce somehow seems to fare better).also since it supports 3d vision & my friend may eventually upgrade to a 3d monitor, so nvidia seems like a good choice.how is the monitor Dell ST 2210 compared to benq G2220?also what other options do i have between MSI 890FXA-GD70 & MSI 880GMA-E45?how is the MSI NF980-G65? the 890FXA has a lot of upgrade potential which isn't really necessary.maybe i can save a bit on the m/b?also 3gb RAM would be enough for now.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 14, 2010)

ya, I know, initially ATI cards were having lots of issues. There were bugs in their drivers and some heating problem too. My 1st two cards were from Nvidia, 6800 ULtra and 8800 GTX. But now the thing has been changed completely. And the price point of 16k, HD 5850 is unbeatable. It performs far better than Nvidia's offering GTX 465 @ 16.5k and comparable to GT 470 available @ 22k. It requires less power, generate less heat and much stable in loaded condition. Most of the competing Nvidia cards are having Heating issues in high load. Do some googling and find it out by yourself.
The only option available from Nvidia is MSI GTX 465 1024MB GDDR5 @ 16.5k, performs almost same (marginally better) as Radeon HD 5830 @ 14.5k.


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 14, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Here goes your config:
> 
> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.4k
> MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 6k
> ...



Change
the motherboard to MSI 890GXM-G65 at 7.2k
PSU to corsair TX650 at 6.5k
HDD to WD caviar green 1 TB at the same price (Western Digital drives have been found to be more reliable)
Mouse to Logitech MX518 (gaming mouse) at 1.5k
keyboard of your choice for 0.5k

and you're good to go


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

i do not want to debate about it but  i have personally faced problems with my hd4850 while working with large complex scenes in maya...viewport rendering isn't as smooth as nvidia(i know this as my friend has a gt 240)his viewport rendering is much smoother than mine.i know rendering engines such as mental ray rely more on RAM & CPU power than actual GPU(onlya few rendering engines such as octane GPU renderer actually rely on GPU).also most of the times when i've rendered a scene that used the SSS shader, maya would crash.i am not going for a quadro or a fireGL as these cards pretty much suck for gaming(although performance in 3d work is far better).so to keep a balance between  3d & games, nvidia seems a better choice.this is why i asked about nvidia? how are the gtx 285 or gtx 295 cards in comparison to the gtx 465, 470 or HD 5850?

---------- Post added at 05:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------

*EDIT*: didn't see your reply. don't you think the TX650 would be overkill?also i already mentioned that i do not need a mouse.please read my post & tell me what options i have in Nvidia?


----------



## SlashDK (Jul 14, 2010)

TX 650 is overkill but its better to be safe than sorry. A vx550 might be able to take the load of the system but i'm not sure. As for nvidia i'd recommend you wait for gtx 460.
As per reviews its cooler, smaller and better performing than gtx 465 and should be a bit cheaper than HD 5850. Although it has been found that hd 5850 is better than gtx 460 and this increases with the higher your resolution.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------

didn't find anything about rendering on the net but found a good motherboard for 1k cheaper. only downside is you don't get USB 3 and SATA 3. MSI 790GX-G65


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Here goes your config:
> 
> Phenom II X6 1055T 2.8GHz @ 9.4k
> *MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 6k*
> ...



got a few suggestions:

1. the motherboard is good & cheap. else get the 890GX mobo from MSI.
2. get WD 500Gb green + 500Gb Black. one to render to & one to render from. performance increase is worth the extra cost.
3. get Corsair VX550W.
4. @himadri, better wait a couple of weeks. get GTX460 1Gb based card. suite your work. or you may get the same HD5850 for 13.5k or 14k than.



Cybertonic said:


> TX 650 is overkill but its better to be safe than sorry. A vx550 might be able to take the load of the system but i'm not sure. As for nvidia i'd recommend you wait for gtx 460.
> As per reviews its cooler, smaller and better performing than gtx 465 and should be a bit cheaper than HD 5850. Although it has been found that hd 5850 is better than gtx 460 and this increases with the higher your resolution.



Dell sells the XPS 7100 with HD5870 & X6 1055T powered by a Delta 460W PSU. remember that.


----------



## shravan.kale (Jul 14, 2010)

Go for an i7 processor....multi-threading will be of good help....for 3D work


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanx Sam.Shab....i think i'll go with the 890GX....500Gb HDD will be enough...& i think the corsair vx 550w will also be enough.i think my friend might wait for a better graphics option though.is there any intel based system that you can recommend?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 14, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> thanx Sam.Shab....i think i'll go with the 890GX....500Gb HDD will be enough...& i think the corsair vx 550w will also be enough.i think my friend might wait for a better graphics option though.is there any intel based system that you can recommend?



with Intel, you simply have to switch the processor from X6 to i5 (else total cost will overshoot budget) & mobo to either H55/H57/P55. but in rendering, X6 + Nvidia looks good (until AMD slash graphics card pricing by a descent amount). also the card runs cooler (a bonus)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok.....so i'll go with the AMD setup...what do you think about 3d Monitors...my friend wants to buy a digital 3d system with the Nvidia 3d Vision Kit & Samsung Sync Master 2233RZ monitor.so now he is willing to wait a while for the GFX card.so now the config is- AMD Phenom II X6 Processor [ Model 1055T ]----------- Rs:10327/-
    MSI 890GXM-G65--------------------------------------- Rs:7035/-
    Corair PSU-550VX-----------------------------------      Rs:4568/-
    Corsair 1333 Mhz DDR3 3GB RAM---------------------      Rs:4400/-
    WD 500GB Black                                               ---      Rs:2678/- 
    NZXT Gamma------------------------------------------- Rs:2030/-
    HP DVD-Writer Model 1260i -                     -----------    Rs:1300/-
    Samsung Sync Master 2233RZ monitor--------------------Rs.23100/-
    Nvidia 3d Vision Kit-                                                     Rs.8400/-
    Keyboard-                                                                  Rs.500/-

The total setup is now at Rs.63828/-.he is willing to extend his budget but only for the extra digital 3d hardware. is there any alternative 3d display available?
 what do you suggest?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> ok.....so i'll go with the AMD setup...what do you think about 3d Monitors...my friend wants to buy a digital 3d system with the Nvidia 3d Vision Kit & Samsung Sync Master 2233RZ monitor.so now he is willing to wait a while for the GFX card.so now the config is- AMD Phenom II X6 Processor [ Model 1055T ]----------- Rs:10327/-
> MSI 890GXM-G65--------------------------------------- Rs:7035/-
> Corair PSU-550VX-----------------------------------      Rs:4568/-
> Corsair 1333 Mhz DDR3 3GB RAM---------------------      Rs:4400/-
> ...



GTX460 will support 3D but the pricing for now is really high for the monitors. also let the quality will improve ver time. maybe won't require the glasses.

get 4Gb ram. 2X2Gb. dual channel.

about 3D i don't have any good idea


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 15, 2010)

thanx for the help....i'll let you know when the config is finalised.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 15, 2010)

had done a guide for such PCs some time back and recommended the same config as the guys here. Just a little confused on the graphics as none of these graphics cards will help you much with rendering. Anyone here tired softmoding ?


----------



## mavihs (Jul 15, 2010)

ATI 5000 series are way better (also compared to 4800 series) in rendering wise! lots of my friends are your it for rendering!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 18, 2010)

so i've decided upon this config with a budget of Rs.70,000/-

1.Processors- AMD Phenom II X6 Processor [Model 1055T]

2.Graphics card- ZOTAC GeForce GTX 470 1.25GB

3.Motherboards- MSI 890GXM-G65

4.SMPS- Corair 550VX

5.RAM- Corsair VS 1333 Mhz DDR3 8GB 

6.Hard Drives- WDC 500GB Black S-ATA 3.5" Hard Drive 

7.Cabinet-     NZXT Gamma

8.Optical drive- HP DVD-Writer Model 1260i 

9.Monitor- Samsung P2350 

10.Keyboard- Logitech Multimedia

i've decided on 8gb of RAM because RAM is the most important component for offline rendering. now i know that in the NZXT gamma we can add upto 6 fans...but it comes with only 1 fan at the rear...now what i want to know is if i add the other fans...how should i add them..where should i add the exhaust fans & where should i add the intakes? also does it make a difference if i use any fan or should i only go for brands like coolermaster or any other?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 18, 2010)

some changes i've suggested!


himadri_sm said:


> so i've decided upon this config with a budget of Rs.70,000/-
> 
> 1.Processors- AMD Phenom II X6 Processor [Model 1055T]
> 
> ...


get fans with good CFM, that should be your main concern!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 18, 2010)

mavihs said:


> some changes i've suggested!
> 
> get fans with good CFM, that should be your main concern!




i'll think about the graphics card at the time of buying...i am not going with the elite 430 as it costs rs.500 more than the nzxt gamma & is actually a bit smaller than the Gamma...could you please tell me how i should place the fans- the gamma's cooling system is- front- 1x 120mm, side- 2x120mm, top- 2x120mm, rear- 1x120mm(this is included, though i do not know if it is intake or exhaust)....i am thinking of adding 1 each at the front, side & top, but i do not know which fans to place where.the included rear fan is 23db/42CFM.so should i look for fans similar to this or does the intake fans need to be of a higher CFM than the exhaust fans?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2010)

Fan Position: 

TOP: 2 X 120mm exhaust.
FRONT: 1X120mm intake.
SIDE: 2X120mm intake.

the fan at the back, use it at front. this should offer some good cooling. or can fillup all the holes with fans but thats not necessary. 4+1 fan will be more than enough.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2010)

@all
do you think it is a good idea to recommend wd black hdd over cheaper and better performing seagate ones?(source tomshardware storage charts)
if op wants speed,
nothing can beat samsung spinpoint f3 as of now


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Fan Position:
> 
> TOP: 2 X 120mm exhaust.
> FRONT: 1X120mm intake.
> ...



why is it necessary to use the rear fan in the front?should i use an exhaust at the rear?..also will it be enough if i use this arrangement- 
                                TOP: 1 X 120mm exhaust.
                                FRONT: 1X120mm intake.
                                SIDE: 1X120mm intake.
what kind of fans should i buy? branded or any generic ones?how much will a fan cost?(a basic, unbranded/branded non-LED fan)


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 18, 2010)

why isn't dell ultrasharp u2311h@13k make to the list of recommendations here?
this monitor is the most vfm performance monitor for any animation student!


----------



## mavihs (Aug 18, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i'll think about the graphics card at the time of buying...i am not going with the elite 430 as it costs rs.500 more than the nzxt gamma & is actually a bit smaller than the Gamma...could you please tell me how i should place the fans- the gamma's cooling system is- front- 1x 120mm, side- 2x120mm, top- 2x120mm, rear- 1x120mm(this is included, though i do not know if it is intake or exhaust)....i am thinking of adding 1 each at the front, side & top, but i do not know which fans to place where.the included rear fan is 23db/42CFM.so should i look for fans similar to this or does the intake fans need to be of a higher CFM than the exhaust fans?


go to CM site check the cabby....it can accommodate two 5970's!!! also go for some higher CFM fans! 


funkysourav said:


> @all
> do you think it is a good idea to recommend wd black hdd over cheaper and better performing seagate ones?(source tomshardware storage charts)
> if op wants speed,
> nothing can beat samsung spinpoint f3 as of now


link plzz!


funkysourav said:


> why isn't dell ultrasharp u2311h@13k make to the list of recommendations here?
> this monitor is the most vfm performance monitor for any animation student!


+1


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 18, 2010)

I personally feel elite 430 is better...._somewhat_

Gamma is good.....but cm better ( if you plan wisely ) ....

I will suggest you to buy a corsair Hydro cooling system for your system  & get the 430.

To me.....sound really matters the most....6 fan will ring your ears at silent night after one year.

Watching movie at 2 am at night  and the CPU fans creating noise at pin of silence in the movie is not acceptable to me.

(All the comments are Personal choice)

Utilize your funds wisely......70K is a hell lot of money....


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> why is it necessary to use the rear fan in the front?should i use an exhaust at the rear?..also will it be enough if i use this arrangement-
> TOP: 1 X 120mm exhaust.
> FRONT: 1X120mm intake.
> SIDE: 1X120mm intake.
> what kind of fans should i buy? branded or any generic ones?how much will a fan cost?(a basic, unbranded/branded non-LED fan)



nothing like that. you surely can use any fan at the front. actually you not need so much exhaust fans. 2 exhaust, 3 intake will be more than enough.



funkysourav said:


> nothing can beat samsung spinpoint f3 as of now



Spinpoint F4 beats the F3. but F4 comes in a 320Gb size currently. F3 Spinpoint falls between WDC Blue & Black, but consumes power as low as Green.



fatalcore said:


> I personally feel elite 430 is better...._somewhat_
> 
> Gamma is good.....but cm better ( if you plan wisely ) ....
> 
> ...



what about the motherboard, graphics card? hydro cool them too? also water cooling is not so easy. and even if water cooled, only the processor will be cooled. for proper cooling, extra fans will be necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 19, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> why isn't dell ultrasharp u2311h@13k make to the list of recommendations here?
> this monitor is the most vfm performance monitor for any animation student!



i am planning to buy this samsung 23" monitor- *LINK* don't want to spend more than 10-11k...so i think this one fits the bill...



mavihs said:


> go to CM site check the cabby....it can accommodate two 5970's!!! also go for some higher CFM fans!





fatalcore said:


> I personally feel elite 430 is better...._somewhat_
> Gamma is good.....but cm better ( if you plan wisely ) ....



As i said..elite is costlier....since i'll be adding extra fans anyway...i am going with the gamma



fatalcore said:


> To me.....sound really matters the most....6 fan will ring your ears at silent night after one year.
> 
> Watching movie at 2 am at night  and the CPU fans creating noise at pin of silence in the movie is not acceptable to me.



is it really going to be that bad? i currently have a zebronics antibiotic with three fans(all stock) & it is 2 years old & so far i haven't had any sound problems.



Sam.Shab said:


> nothing like that. you surely can use any fan at the front. actually you not need so much exhaust fans. 2 exhaust, 3 intake will be more than enough.
> 
> Spinpoint F4 beats the F3. but F4 comes in a 320Gb size currently. F3 Spinpoint falls between WDC Blue & Black, but consumes power as low as Green.



so how is this arrangement- 
Front -1 Intake
Side  -2 Intake
Rear & Top   -1 Exhaust

BTW, how much is the spinpoint F3 @500gb going to cost?if its the same or lower to WD Black..i might consider it.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

Spinpoint F3 (stay away from F3 EcoGreen) costs ~1.9k for 500Gb.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> Spinpoint F3 (stay away from F3 EcoGreen) costs ~1.9k for 500Gb.



so its actually quite less than WD Black.i've never used any HDD other than seagate & WD....is Samsung reliable?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> so its actually quite less than WD Black.i've never used any HDD other than seagate & WD....is Samsung reliable?



its reliable. not heard any crash or Samsung HDD going bad (their market share is very low) so you can go for them.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, very few people have HDDs other than Seagate or WD (In kolkata it's mostly seagate). With the kind of products I have used recently from Samsung, I don't trust them anymore. Better keep a backup of your Important renderings (Even if you use WD).

---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------

Make sure you check the exact model number with samsung website. F2, F3, F4, spinPoint, ecoGreen, it can get confusing.


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 19, 2010)

^Sam.Shab

Sam i know that hydro will only cool the processor,
on the other hand , u will needs fans to cool the NB/GPU etc etc...
but with proper set up of the PSU *cables* and using hydro the motherboard will be *more specious u cant deny that*.
and then instead of so many fans he can go with few less fans .. elite 430 is good looking too....
I was just thinking of the *sound* 6 fans will produce after 1.5 years.....


there is nothing to fight bro,   its just an alternative. thats all.

And installing hydro is not a rocket science !


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 20, 2010)

yes the cable management will be less but there will come a new kind of management. PIPE MANAGEMENT  

sound will be a problem. you get a ordinary fan, after 1.5days it'll make sound. get a good fan after 1.5yrs it'll make sound. get top of line fan, they'll make less sound but they cost a premium. Conclusion: get as many less fans as possible. more fans = a controller needed.

F2 was bad. buggy. just avoid F2 at all cost. F3 is a good one.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes the cable management will be less but there will come a new kind of management. PIPE MANAGEMENT
> 
> sound will be a problem. you get a ordinary fan, after 1.5days it'll make sound. get a good fan after 1.5yrs it'll make sound. get top of line fan, they'll make less sound but they cost a premium. Conclusion: get as many less fans as possible. more fans = a controller needed.




guess i'll just add a single fan on all sides then.....my antibiotic with 3 fans is two years old & has no sound problems.so i don't think 4 fans will be any worse.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 24, 2010)

ok so i finally bought the PC. Config & Prices-

1.Phenom X6 1055T - Rs10,100/-
2.MSI 890 GXM G65 - Rs.7000/-
3.G.Skill 1600Mhz "Ripjaws" 2x2gb Kit - Rs.5300/-
4.MSI GTX 470 - Rs.19,000/-
5.Corsair 550Vx PSU - Rs.4800/-
6.WD Black 500Gb - Rs.3200/-
7.NZXT Gamma - Rs.2100/-
8.Hp 22x DVD-Rw - Rs.1100/-
9.Benq G2420HD - Rs.11,300/-
10.Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard - Rs.500/-

Also bought 2 Non-Led 120 mm fans from Cooler Master for Rs.400/-
& a Red LED 120 mm fan from Cooler Master for Rs.450/-

The total equals to - Rs.65,250/-

And finally a logitech MOMO racing wheel for Rs.3900/- making the grand total to Rs.69,150

All products are from PrimeAbGb.

Once again, thank you all for helping me purchase this PC.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

that was a nice one. congrats. well should have went with the GTX460. still GTX470 + some good cooling should be no problem. & finally, the pricing is excellent buddy. you definitely saved around 2-3k. maybe more. the above with or without tax?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> that was a nice one. congrats. well should have went with the GTX460. still GTX470 + some good cooling should be no problem. & finally, the pricing is excellent buddy. you definitely saved around 2-3k. maybe more. the above with or without tax?




Its the total price....inclusive of all taxes.


----------

